# 2 Be 1 Ask 1



## Worshipful Master (Aug 2, 2012)

Fraternal Greetings Brothers

We are always welcoming good Men to make them better. Brother who know of well recommended Men, who will like to join, please let us know. We are in the Brooklyn New York Area .  We are a well know Lodge by brothers from all over the world. Look us up on Facebook
Baruchlodge613@facebook.com

WM Avigross
A.F. & A.M.
Brooklyn Masonic Temple
317 Clermont Ave
Brooklyn , NY 11201
718-809-4568


----------



## BryanMaloney (Aug 2, 2012)

Aren't all the Regular Masons of New York F&AM?


----------



## Michael Hatley (Aug 3, 2012)

> Look us up on Facebook




I did that, and I was a little puzzled by some of my findings.  Understand that I am looking to give a man the benefit of the doubt and look for reasons to call a man a Brother rather than the reverse.   But like I say, some of my findings made me a little uncomfortable, so I dug a little further.  




> Aren't all the Regular Masons of New York F&AM?




I think this thread winds up being very instructive:

http://www.masonsoftexas.com/general-freemasonry-discussion/15078-who-freemason.html

Note the OP of that thread is this same gentleman who is posting this thread, under a new login name.  The images used on both profiles are on the same facebook profile, etc.  

*sigh*


----------



## Blake Bowden (Aug 3, 2012)

Michael Hatley said:


> Note the OP of that thread is this same gentleman who is posting this thread, under a new login name.  The images used on both profiles are on the same facebook profile, etc.
> 
> *sigh*



Banned


----------



## bupton52 (Aug 3, 2012)

I'll say. Nothing gets by you brothers!! lol I have seen that guy on facebook before. As soon as I saw the lodge name I dismissed everything that was said.


----------



## polmjonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Seems "legit" they have a charter and all.  Granted it doesn't look like my lodges' charter.
Having almost fallen victim to a clandestine system when I first started looking for Light I wish it would be possible to warn people that their needle may not be pointing to the same East as ours.


----------



## chrmc (Aug 5, 2012)

Safe way to find out it always to ask your lodge secretary. He should have a list of all recognized lodges and grand lodges.


----------



## Bro Jaime Solis (Aug 5, 2012)

Lol....I think I need to start deleting on my Facebook...I believe I have a couple of those clandy masons on my friends list..


----------



## towerbuilder7 (Aug 6, 2012)

That Man in particular posted a thread a while back, and basically alluded to the fact that "we are all Brothers"........in light of his affiliation, which is AF&AM, and THAT Lodge isn't on the Grand Lodge of New York's website
, one could assume his Lodge is one of the clandestine Lodges I have spoken about on several other threads.  This is an epidemic in the Black Community.    This Lodge should be forwarded to the Phylaxis Society's Bogus Grand Lodges site.   They will list him and his Lodge and "Grand Lodge" there, for future reference.   Glad he is banned.  THANKS FOR THE BAN, BLAKE.            Vince


----------



## towerbuilder7 (Aug 10, 2012)

Another key to determination of regularity and recognition among african american masonic lodges------
prince hall affiliation (pha) lodges are all free and accepted.........all are regular and recognized
ancient free and accepted lodges here in texas and across the nation that have a "grand lodge" of affiliation that is *not a part of any mainstream grand lodge in any state is not recognized by any pha lodge nor the ugle.*


----------



## towerbuilder7 (Aug 10, 2012)

And, as always, if any Mainstream Brother has a question about any Recognition/Regularity of a Lodge/Grand Lodge of a potential member of this Forum's affiliation that is not located in the GLoTx website's Lodge Locator, feel free to contact either of the frequent contributor PHA Brothers that you all have come to know on the Forum via Private Message.........we can MOST DEFINITELY provide clarity for you, regarding one's affiliation, and whether or not their Lodge/Grand Lodge is considered REGULAR AND RECOGNIZED.            *MY VOTE----IF YOU'RE A MASON, AND NOT A MEMBER OF A REGULAR AND RECOGNIZED LODGE AND GRAND LODGE (BY UGLE), YOU SHOULD NOT BE ALLOWED TO JOIN THE FORUM*................*Bro Jones*


----------



## PHA TRAVELER (Aug 11, 2012)

Good catch bro.Maloney!


----------



## dhouseholder (Aug 14, 2012)

Michael Hatley said:


> I did that, and I was a little puzzled by some of my findings.  Understand that I am looking to give a man the benefit of the doubt and look for reasons to call a man a Brother rather than the reverse.   But like I say, some of my findings made me a little uncomfortable, so I dug a little further.



What specifically made you uncomfortable?

Was it the Masquerade Pajama Party- Party with Exotic Adult Games, Sexiest PJ's & The Grand Mask Contest. DJ til' 4am& Open Bar til' 2am or something different?


----------



## towerbuilder7 (Aug 15, 2012)

Exactly, Brother......this Lodge is a COMPLETE SHAM, and an abhorration to FREEmasonry as a whole.  Clandestine Lodges such as this one treat this Craft as a College Fraternity, rather than a FRATERNAL ORDER.   No respect for the Symbolism, Obligations, or the IMAGE of the Craft.     Again, thanks for the BAN, Blake..............BRO JONES


----------



## BryanMaloney (Aug 15, 2012)

What tipped me off to look deeper was looking at their Facebook page. Too much play-acting and dressup--especially the photo where somebody was waving a sword around. The photo of someone flashing a "sign" was also a bit odd. So I just did a real quick look-up of the NY Grand Lodges. Prince Hall, of course, is F&AM, but so is the "mainstream" NY GL. (Even though it styles itself F&AM, it's a fusion of ancients, moderns, Irish, and Scottish-chartered lodges, formed mostly by ancient-chartered provincial lodges, but I digress.)


----------

